# VSL 3 Probiotic



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

Have seen some advertising for a 'probiotic named vsl3 and wondered if anybody has tried it and what were the results?


----------



## IBD/IBS Author (May 24, 2007)

VSL3 is a very good quality, well-known probiotic it fits your budget.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

If you use the search you should find several threads where people talk about it.Like any probiotic it works better for some people than others, but it has clinical data with the exact forumula so it is one that has been shown to work in controled conditions.It has more bacteria per dose than most probiotics, so that increases the price by quite a bit. Per billion cells it is about the same cost as some other good brands, but one dose has a lot more billions of bacteria.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

I have seen this advertised quite a bit recently and posted to make sure it is a recognised product rather than one of the many scams around at the moment.I would like to try probiotics at some stage but wouldn't know where to start.Cost is the biggest factor if I found one that was effective.Are you saying that more bacteria mean a better product and therefore a higher cost?


----------



## IBD/IBS Author (May 24, 2007)

With probiotics, you want to make sure that you are taking good quality strains of things like bifidobacterium, lactobacillus, etc. The better quality probiotics can typically be found in the refrigerator section of a health food store and each capsule should have at least 5 billion active cultures from a range of 3 or more strains. Probiotic capsules can be taken about 30 minutes before a meal. And some may cause you to feel slighly bloated for the first week of taking them. If that feeling persists then you will probably have to try another brand. There's no one-probiotic-fits-all out there.


----------



## On Edge (Aug 25, 2009)

Took 2 packets a day for 2 months and it did nothing at all for me.


----------



## Borrellifan (May 5, 2009)

Probably the best probiotic I have taken out of tons and tons of them. In general they don't do much for me but if any helped slightly it was this one. Only set-back is it's cost @ $50.00/bottle.


----------



## nrep (Jun 19, 2007)

Besides the dosage being much higher in VSL, the other important thing to note is the varitey of probiotics found it in. There are almost no other probiotics out there, even in the refrigerator secitons of whole foods which have the 10-14 different types that VSL has. Most non refrigerated and many refrigerated probiotics only containt 2 or 3 different strains. This is another reason for the high cost and perhaps effectiveness of VSL. I haven't tried it, but would like to. Delivery is a bit of hassle because it needs to be refrigerated and the UPS man wouldn't leave it in my apartment building. So, if are home during the day, or can have it delivered to your work place, this will work best.


----------



## MIRMAK (Sep 27, 2009)

I'm currently taking it (started on friday). Don't feel any difference yet







.How much did it take to fill a difference for somebody who tried it?P.S. I have D, abdominal pain on right side (near belly button), mucous excretion every day. I already tried a couple of probiotics (Align, Digestive Advantage, some less known brands), calcium, vitamin D, some other stuff.I found only amitriptyline which helps for about 50% of my condition.


----------



## MommyL (Sep 1, 2010)

I have heard good things about a soi based probiotic called perscript assist. Anyone heard of it or had luck with it?


----------



## MIRMAK (Sep 27, 2009)

MIRMAK said:


> How much did it take to fill a difference for somebody who tried it?


So nobody tried VSL#3?!I know that everyone is different, but still I'm interested how long I should wait for good results. Currently I'm on day 9 and don't really feel any difference







I will still continue up to the month, but I wonder if somebody sho tried it also in the beginning didn't feel any difference, but then...


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I know Jeff and several other posters in the past have talked about using it. Just not everyone checks all the time to comment on every new post. The search function should bring up several stories, some successes and some failures.It would nice if it always worked for everyone, but like everything it helps some and not others. At least with VSL#3 there is enough clinical data that it should be one brand that has a possibility of working and a lot of other stuff being sold doesn't have any clinical data at all for their particular strains or combinations of strains.


----------



## sunspot19 (Aug 31, 2007)

MIRMAK said:


> So nobody tried VSL#3?!I know that everyone is different, but still I'm interested how long I should wait for good results. Currently I'm on day 9 and don't really feel any difference
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It varies. For some it is immediate relief, for others no relief at all even after a few months. I am in the no relief after a few months. I wanted VSL#3 to be my saviour, but it wasn't. And it was damned expensive (though I have no regrets).


----------



## ziggy7 (Oct 24, 2009)

heres the info i got about probioticshttp://probiotics.mercola.com/probiotics.html?aid=CD847these have 10 different strains which is good because some strains don't work for some people so with 10 strains it has a higher chance of working for you.and they all have atleast 66 billion or more per capsule. with a extra thing in each capsule to keep the probiotics alive till they reach your gut.


----------



## MIRMAK (Sep 27, 2009)

ziggy7 said:


> heres the info i got about probioticshttp://probiotics.mercola.com/probiotics.html?aid=CD847


Did you try it yourself? Did it help you? What kind of IBS did (do?) you have? Did you try VSL#3 before, what were the results?Sorry for a lot of questions, I'm just curios.


----------

